# Your angsty teenage music of choice. What is your opinion of it today?



## FAST6191 (May 14, 2021)

Commonly it is held many of us as teenagers will go through a phase wherein a type of music, band or similar is picked that the adults and respected critics of the day will trash, be highly controversial or be dubbed "just a phase". Sometimes said critics are held as wrong, sometimes they are right, sometimes the music just arrived at the point in life where it mattered and it stuck with you ever since. If your angsty phase happened to be in your 50s after a divorce, or you are the "I am 13 in 2021 and still listening to this 1970s classic, much to the chagrin of my parents" then it plays too.
If we can try to spare this from becoming a wall of video links that might be nice, though don't worry if you don't. If you can try to keep it to one or two bands of a given style per reply that will probably help.


Did you listen to Limp Bizkit for the music (and I will take up the fight of them being actually really good musicians, even if lyrically lacking) or now cringe? Have you liked the Rolling Stones long enough for them to stop being controversial to being mainstream to now being grandad rock? Is watching the video for Smack My Bitch Up alone enough to give you a hangover? Did God Save the Queen become just another punk song? Do you find yourself still enjoying Tom Morello's guitar solos but Rage Against the Machine's rather left wing approach being at odds with your libertarian philosophy? Despite your desires if you tried to shake your hips like Elvis are you likely to need a hip replacement afterwards? Did the gangsta rap stand up or are the beats 100x better and raps 100x wilder today (possibly also actually done to the beat) or are the youth of today all complete wimps in comparison? Did the Bloodhound Gang just become a puerile songwriting team? Is Another Brick in the Wall something you still ascribe to teachers but for different reasons? Does Light My Fire still light a fire of your passions? Did slayer's angel of death have to be left behind for things far harder and heavier? Maybe you are 100+ years old and remember kicking back to prohibition is a failure ( https://stacker.com/stories/3239/controversial-songs-year-you-were-born ) where today the kids will call it unbelievably quaint...


----------



## AncientBoi (May 14, 2021)

♫ A don't give me that do goodie good Bullshit ♫ remember that phrase in a song? [pink floyd] I agreed with that part of the song. Some radio stations blocked that part out.




The song was "Money" by Pink Floyd.


----------



## Deleted User (May 14, 2021)

Those who've met me as an adult would be surprised to know that I actually had a softer teenage side.

I headed the Arts and Drama Clubs all six years of Highschool, wrote and sang love songs on-stage and was, for lack of a better term, in touch with the sensitive side of myself.

To be honest, looking back I can remember that phase but I can't feel it any more, if that makes sense.

Maybe Pragmatism is an inherent part of my DNA, or maybe I underwent the Vulcan rite of Kahs-wan but it broke the Temporal Prime Directive; who can say.

I would categorise this as my Angst Music because it was the counterbalance to the growing up I underwent through trial by fire; I had plenty of fights, was often outnumbered but I never lost a single one, something I'm still proud of today.

You can break people's faces and still long for a romantic world; at least I did.

So most of Rick Price's songs are great for nostalgic Corporate Karaoke sessions nowadays but, emotionally, those teenage years have faded away.


----------



## Nerdtendo (May 14, 2021)

I was too much of a goody goody to have a real "rebel" phase, but I still get really nostalgic for that early 00's punk rock. Funnily enough, it stemmed from "Disney's extreme skate adventure" a skateboarding game built on the THPS engine. I still keep "Grow up" from simple plan in my daily listening playlist. I know you said avoid videos, but I've gotta post this link because it's easier than explaining


I don't even listen to a ton of this kind of music, but I love hearing it. Elite Beat agents was a great place to hear some of that style of music with Avril Lavigne and Stereogram. When I think about it, the music is actually pretty cheap/and dumb, but when I'm actually listening to it it gets my head banging.

As a footnote, I'm one of the weirdos who likes "We built this city" by starship so by all means, don't listen to my tastes


----------



## The Catboy (May 15, 2021)

I literally still have the same playlist from my teenage years. I listened to a lot of bands like Type 0 Negative, AFI, My Chemical Romance, and Rise Against, and Fall Out Boys. I've removed quite a few songs that don't really hold up as well as they did back in the day but I still enjoy a lot of music that I did in my teens. A lot of the music from my teens did play a large part in the music I listen to nowadays.


----------



## GeekyGuy (May 15, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> ...If you can try to keep it to one or two bands of a given style per reply...


 Ooooh. Not easy.

I'll offer two bands of completely different styles to compare.

And since you brought up Another Brick in the Wall, I think it was...

Yeah, Pink Floyd was with me from early teens to, well, probably my 30s (just turned 50 the other day). I go back and give a listen here and there, and of course, the music never doesn't hold up, nor the lyrics. Still ultimate masterpieces, but perhaps with less meaning to me over the years, not least of all because I think life has more meaning to me now, and good god damn, if Roger Waters hasn't been one of the most cup-is-just-about-completely-fucking-empty-and -dry-as-a-bone mother fuckers of all time!

And

Motley Crue. Even as a teen (probably mostly between the years of 11-15) I knew Nikki Sixx couldn't write lyrics to save his life, and yet, the songs still had so much meaning to me for some reason. Everything they did seemed to have so much abandon for the right reasons. But yeah, that shit is total cringe. The music itself is still pretty cool.

There were so many bands and musicians, though, during my teen years that I listened to and enjoyed, loved and were important to me, but those are probably two pretty major ones for me. I don't really listen to either regularly, and Motley Crue ever. But they both have nostalgia in some way for me, I suppose.


----------



## enarky (May 15, 2021)

I've grown up in Germany in the 90s and I fell into the Punk Rock rabbit hole very early in my teenage years when someone gave me the 1983 Album "Alle gegen Alle" by one of Germany's most famous punk bands, Slime.



In my blunder years I wore shirts from famous bands I partially painted myself - luckily no photos survived from that time. I had a phase in the early 2000s where I tried to distance myself from that past and managed to acquire a broader taste in music, but German punk music never completely left me. I'm not ashamed of having listened to Slime, Wizo, ...But Alive, S.I.K., N.O.E., Hass, Heiter/Härter bis Wolkig, the Schlachtrufe BRD Sampler and so on. There's still a lot of great punk in Germany that gets released to this day, if someone wants some tips for contemporary German punk I'd be happy to provide some.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 15, 2021)

Well I listened to some rap because I thought rap was cool. Then I realized it's actually trash. No offense to any rappers, they have some mad rhyming skills but it's just not music to me, it's like reciting a poem.
Other than that I just listened to electronic, mainly Trance, and that whole genre got boring pretty quick as it all sounded the same, I hadn't expanded and figured out what genres I actually liked yet.


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (May 21, 2021)

I'm still in that "phase" lol. Listen to emo music, getting into metal


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 4, 2021)

im in my teens rn, but i dont really listen to much you could call "angsty"  except for rage against the machine(and nwa if that counts)


----------



## SG854 (Jun 4, 2021)

Still like the angsty music. For different mood I feel


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 4, 2021)

Never really stopped being a scene kid.
Altho me music taste strongly favors Disco/EDM/deep house right now.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 4, 2021)

> *Your angsty teenage music of choice. What is your opinion of it today?*



The classic Band: KISS

Today - No Problem,even fits into the Mainstream.
In the 70s/80s/90s - How can you dare to listen to such Rubbish....says the the Trade Press and highly respected Music Critics.

I do listen to their Music until today and it is still one of my favorite Bands.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 4, 2021)

This is still my go-to rock song for testing new headphones.


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Jun 4, 2021)

(Radke's) Escape the Fate. (TonyHawksDHJ on DS introduced me to them )
Forget Mabbit

Still kicks as much a## nowadays as it did back then


----------



## RyRyIV (Jun 4, 2021)

I was an angry kid. I still struggle with anger issues from time to time, frankly. I've always been a fan of all things rock, but because of this my teenage years saw me getting heavy into thrash and British new wave metal because it often felt like a musical representation of my mood. Bands like Metallica, Megadeth, Iron Maiden, Motorhead, Anthrax, Testament, etc. Now that I'm older I definitely understand it's much deeper than that, but as a teen all I could think is "I'm angry, this is fast and heavy, and it sounds like how I feel."

These days my musical tastes vary wildly and some. of my favorite bands contradict the others. But it's all rooted in rock, and thrash is still just about near the top.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Oct 16, 2021)

had my angry phase during late elementary school (5-6th grade,) I had simple plan and ghostmane playing everyday, and i haven't grown out of either.


----------

